# Stuff and Things > Sports >  The Official Super Bowl Picks/Discussion Thread.

## GrassrootsConservative

All picks must be in before the kickoff. I'm going to take the team with the least amount of picks (the underdog) just to make it interesting.

I'm expecting a good game and HOPING for pretty constant discussion of plays. We'll see how it goes.

I would love commentary on ads, too. I love Super Bowl ads. My favorite all time Super Bowl ad was the one with the pug knocking the door down to get the Doritos. So hilarious.

----------


## Cap

Superbowl ads suck, they stopped being funny decades ago.

There has never been a good halftime show either.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Superbowl ads suck, they stopped being funny decades ago.
> 
> There has never been a good halftime show either.


All very subjective. (I'll be Captain Obvious this time.  :Wink: )

IMHO the best halftime show was Prince.

----------



----------


## garyo

I liked when Jacksons tit popped out, or was it pushed?

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-03-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Gotta go with the 49ers, even if I like the Ravens better.

----------


## The XL

I'd give you my picks if I knew anything about football.  

You need MMA or basketball picks though, and I'm your man.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

You guys are awful. Four responses other than mine. So far only 1 pick.

----------


## Cap

If the rats were playing the Taliban, I'd be wearing a fucking turban right now.

----------


## Guest

I'm routing for the 49rs, favorite ad is Chrysler 200 with Eminem -- Represent 3-1-3 !!!!!  Made me cry like a baby and feel momentarily proud that I hail (at least in my time here in the US)  from the Motor City.

Oh, and Prince was the best half-time show.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-03-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm routing for the 49rs, favorite ad is Chrysler 200 with Eminem -- Represent 3-1-3 !!!!!  Made me cry like a baby and feel momentarily proud that I hail (at least in my time here in the US)  from the Motor City.
> 
> Oh, and Prince was the best half-time show.


I can't watch the ads. At work until 9 tonight. But yes, Prince = best halftime show evar

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

2 for the 49ers. 0 for the Ravens.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Here's to hopin' Baltimore proves me wrong.

----------


## Cap

I don't want to come off as raggy, but I can't stand halftime shows.  As a music fan and as a musician.  

OK, I'm not a musician, I'm a drummer but those shows are totally phony.  They're all song mash-ups, same show design year after year.  I can's stand that shit.  It makes me angry.

 :Tongue20:

----------


## Guest

> I don't want to come off as raggy, but I can't stand halftime shows.  As a music fan and as a musician.  
> 
> OK, I'm not a musician, I'm a drummer but those shows are totally phony.  They're all song mash-ups, same show design year after year.  I can's stand that shit.  It makes me angry.


As Madonna said before her Baphomet rite--the Superbowl is America's "holiest of holies" and so she had to take us to "church", hence the black robes and devil hat. LOL...love these people...

----------


## Network

I'm taking the team that Harbaugh coaches.  $1000 dollars on the table if there are any takers.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> I'm taking the team that Harbaugh coaches.  $1000 dollars on the table if there are any takers.


I don't get out of bed for less than 20 G's homie. Put that change back in your piggy bank lil' boy.
 :Toothy9:

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

I'm takin the Ravens. I think it was 2 picks for both teams so whatever. Good luck everyone. No, I'm not watching these kids sing the national anthem. I love my country, but this is just an agenda. Nothing patriotic here.

----------



----------


## Cap

Rats were 4 point dogs last I heard, but I suspect the rats D will contain SF's passing/pass rush threat and I expect them to win.

Considering my prediction of a mass staph outbreak in Foxboro two sundays ago didn't happen, I'm hoping for a bay city miracle.

----------


## garyo

Ravens 35 28

----------


## Network

Ravens

30-10

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Ravens 28-14

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Ravens won the toss. So good so far.  :Smile:

----------


## Paperback Writer

Only logged on realising that this were a national holiday for you yanks and thought I'd tell you all that from the bottom of my heart that I hope you enjoy yourselves immensely and that American football is shit!

Tara!  Now back to dreaming of large breasted women.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Only logged on realising that this were a national holiday for you yanks and thought I'd tell you all that from the bottom of my heart that I hope you enjoy yourselves immensely and that American football is shit!
> 
> Tara!  Now back to dreaming of large breasted women.


And I thought the only large-breasted people in England were the men.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-03-2013)

----------


## Cap

> Tara!  Now back to dreaming of large breasted women.


Here's hoping that some day your dream comes true for you.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-03-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-03-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Here's hoping that some day your dream comes true for you.


Oooooooo I hope they have burn cream in England.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

:Puke:  that GoDaddy ad confused my manly parts.

----------


## garyo

I'm glad to hear they still work.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-03-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Goddamn, the burns in this thread are amazing  :Tongue:

----------


## Cap

Went to the superbowl thread and a hockey game broke out.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-03-2013)

----------


## Cap

OK - I saw some of the ads... blech!  Lame-o.

Who's the halftime show?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> OK - I saw some of the ads... blech!  Lame-o.
> 
> Who's the halftime show?


Beyonce.

LMFAO that Doritos ad was hilarious. I'm still laughing.

----------


## The XL

Meh, I'm gonna watch the rest of this game at a bar.  Maybe get some lulz from crazy die hard fans.  Maybe witness rustled jimmies from dissapointed followers of the losing team.  

See yall around 10:30 or whatever.

----------


## Guest

> Meh, I'm gonna watch the rest of this game at a bar.  Maybe get some lulz from crazy die hard fans.  Maybe witness rustled jimmies from dissapointed followers of the losing team.  
> 
> See yall around 10:30 or whatever.


Later, Binks!

----------


## Network

> Ravens
> 
> 30-10



Quality Checking maps during the Superb Owl.  Terrible.

----------


## Cap

Man, the 69ers suuuuuck.

Speaking of suck, abeyance is coming on.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Man, the 69ers suuuuuck.
> 
> Speaking of suck, abeyance is coming on.


You nag more than my girlfriend dude. Whine whine whine.

----------


## Cap

> You nag more than my girlfriend dude. Whine whine whine.


I know, I'm such a vag.

----------


## Cap

Hey - buoyancy was pretty good... TTPPPPTTHHH!

I'm hoping for a Kiss halftime show soon, not holding my breath though.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

We just witnessed an all-time record. 109 yard touchdown from a kickoff.
That's NEVER happened before in the history of the league.

What a play.

----------


## Cap

Yeah, the niners are breaking all kinds of SB records.

Threw the first niner pick in SB history.

Put a fork in them.

----------


## Cap

Looks like someone's took my advice, they already turned the lights out.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Looks like someone's took my advice, they already turned the lights out.


Ya some guy just came on my T.V. and said half the power in the stadium went out. I was wondering why my screen went all dark for a good half-minute before the commercials. I was almost sure something terrible had happened.

----------


## Cap

Right now there's a bunch of fat bald white guys in suits screaming at each other.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Right now there's a bunch of fat bald white guys in suits screaming at each other.


You switch over to B.B.C.?

----------

Cap (02-03-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Zing, incidentally.

----------


## Cap

> You switch over to B.B.C.?


I understand they're all cozy in bed with visions of sugartits dancing in their heads.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> I understand they're all cozy in bed with visions of sugartits dancing in their heads.


 :Biglaugh:  You still active in tPF?

----------


## Trinnity

> All picks must be in before the kickoff.


I predict the lights will go out in the 3rd quarter. It's Beyonce's fault.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> We just witnessed an all-time record. 109 yard touchdown from a kickoff.
> That's NEVER happened before in the history of the league.
> 
> What a play.


Who got it?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Who got it?


The Ravens. The 49ers appear to still be warming up.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I predict the lights will go out in the 3rd quarter. It's Beyonce's fault.


No, no, no. It's Obama's.

 :Laughing6:

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-03-2013)

----------


## garyo

The 49er's need to get the ball to Randy Moss.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> No, no, no. It's Obama's.


I concur.

----------


## Cap

> You still active in tPF?


What, like sexually?

----------


## Cap

> The 49er's need to get the ball to Randy Moss.


Who?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> What, like sexually?


Lol no active means do you still go there? I was going to ask if Scarygrant is especially upset today.

----------


## Trinnity

> No, no, no. It's Obama's.


Who?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Who?


Really good player. He used to play for the Minnesota Vikings.

----------


## garyo

You had to be there.

----------


## Cap

> Lol no active means do you still go there? I was going to ask if Scarygrant is especially upset today.


Occasionally.

----------


## Cap

> Really good player. He used to play for the Minnesota Vikings.


Next you're going to tell me that he used to play for the cheats.

He's irrelevant at this point.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Next you're going to tell me that he used to play for the cheats.
> 
> He's irrelevant at this point.


Hey the Vikings are my team asshole.

----------


## Cap

> Hey the Vikings are my team asshole.


Patriots.

Dude...

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Patriots.
> 
> Dude...


The Patriots are only good because of all the money they pump into their team. Screw them.

----------



----------


## Cap

So if the niners come back, we're going to listen to constant "how did the outage impact the game" for the next 50 years.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-03-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> So if the niners come back, we're going to listen to constant "how did the outage impact the game" for the next 50 years.


They can't come back, I picked the Ravens.

----------


## Cap

The route is off.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

I can't wait to hear what caused that fateful power outage.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Who?


What?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Hey the Vikings are my team asshole.


Mine are the TB Bucs.

----------


## Guest

Detroit Lions.  3-1-3!!!!  


Exuberance makes up for lack of talent.

----------


## Cap

> Mine are the TB Bucs.


Did you see Warren Sapp on the roast of Larry the Cable Guy?

If you didn't, I implore you - see it.  It's on Comedy Networks' website (I think).  One of the funniest segments in comedy I've ever heard.

----------


## Cap

Oh yeah, make sure you get the uncensored versions.

----------


## Cap

> What?

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-03-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Will do, thanks  :Tongue:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


Ahaha, that was brilliant XD

----------


## webrockk

So God made a farmer.   I think that's the first commercial I've ever enjoyed!  

I miss Mr. Harvey....a lot of what was good about America left when he did.

----------


## Cap

Fucking rats...

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Ravens won it. Good thread guys. Thanks for a lot of entertainment.

----------

Cap (02-03-2013)

----------


## The XL

Highlight of the night for me was the lulz drunk fans gave me.

----------


## Roadmaster

I still want to know why they are tax exempt.

----------

